# 6 month old Jakob!! So proud of the little guy!



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Well last Sat. night one of our club members decided to have a get together at their house. I've trained there before. 

Well she invited about 5-6 other clubs from all over the state for training and potluck. So there were about 60-75 people there with dogs to train as well. Jake came out to see how things were. He was so confident!! 

First time being at this field, all these people, and we decided to put him in a puppy ring instead of by himself this time. He didn't care who was there. One of the decoys couldn't believe he was only 6 months old. Doing short bites, barking for the puppy sleeve, he did awesome!!! I was impressed on how well he did considering all the distractions, shadows, people, dogs, noise. Good job Jake!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is awesome Angela!!! Way to go Jakob!!!







I'm so glad he is with you.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Now to find a puppy harness. Apparently he's inherited his grandmother's knack for pulling hard!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I got one at Petsmart.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG Jakob! Angela, I may have another amish contact and can have a puppy size one made for the brothers!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

let me know! i have an adult one, but i can't downsize it to fit.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Will do.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I've had the nylon padded ones but they break too easily.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

oh, but the bad thing he DID do on sunday? raided my tomato plants in the garden. He likes all tomatoes, but the cherry tomatoes are the easiest, ugh.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome! Way To Go Jakob


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

why dont we every see more videos of the good stuff?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

we never have a video camera that does well in the dark, lol. i'm bad at doing this though. I know.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I think I got to meet Jakob on Sat. night.....I was with the sable female just to Jakob's left in the puppy circle! He was really giving the helpers a work out.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

That was you?!! Should've said something!! Your puppy was doing really good!!


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I didn't put 2 + 2 together until I saw your post LOL. I remember hearing Jakob and it stood out because I had a dog years ago named Jake.

The little pup to Jakob's right was a pistol too. What a 'tude for a 9 wk old.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, later that night his owner ended up getting 3 stitches in his lip, made the mistake of laying in the floor to watch tv. I told him that was his first mistake, lol. I'm hoping to use his sire in my breeding program soon. if you ever want to come up on a training night, you're more than welcome.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

OUCH OUCH OUCH makes my eyes water just thinking of stitches in the lip.

I was admiring the pup after the puppy circle...he's got legs like tree limbs. Plenty of bone on that one and nice color.

Dazzle was having a blast during the work. She chased off 3 of the newer helpers since she kept snagging the tug when they tried to make her miss ROFLMAO. She ended up working with Jason and David. I am really happy with how she is growing up.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WYes, later that night his owner ended up getting 3 stitches in his lip, made the mistake of laying in the floor to watch tv. I told him that was his first mistake, lol. I'm hoping to use his sire in my breeding program soon. if you ever want to come up on a training night, you're more than welcome.


A **** pup?? NO pictures I assume.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yes, would you like me to get one tonight for you?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

YES please. Are you taking diaper girl too????


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I suppose asking for more than one and some of Dad would be just too much huh?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

i have some of dad already, lol. If he works tonight I'll try.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

there!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I meant more as in ones I have not seen before.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

picky!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

And Grace and Jake.....


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

WTG, Jakob. Sounds like the J-litter has nerves of steel.










And ****. . .*DROOOOOL*


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

at least he didnt raid your closets and chew up your cloths!!!!lol plant some thorny plants in thier ,that keeps my boy(7 months )out of the flower gardens....i put the small rose bushs in there that have thorns on them,,he hasnt gone in thier since,with out verbal correction now all the fruits and veggies are safe from the lil beast ....


----------

